# Mats für Schneider von 1-375



## Splendid (30. Juli 2007)

Meine Priesterin ist jetz Level 55 und ich habe die Berufe Achimie und Kräuterkunde jeweils auf 300
Da mir jeder erzählt, dass man als Priester unbedingt Schneider lernen soll, hatte ich mir gedacht, mit *70 auf Schneiderei umzuskilln!*

Momentan find ich die Tränke für mich eigentlich ziemlich nützlich, deshalb will ich noch gerne Alchemist bleiben, da die Sachen, die ein Schneider in meinem Level herstellt für mich eher uninteressant sind, bis auf die Taschen vielleicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mir jetzt einen Banktwink zulegen, dem ich dann meine ganzen Mats für Schneider schicken würde!

*Was sollte ich denn nun alles für Mats sammeln?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Stoffe is klar (Leinen-,Seiden-,Magie-,Runen-, Netherstoffe) 
Was sollte ich noch sammeln, dass mir später das hochskilln erleichtern tut?

Danke schonmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (30. Juli 2007)

Materialien und Reihenfolge von 0-375 stehen wunderfein im Sticky im offiz.


----------



## Splendid (30. Juli 2007)

Ja super, vielen dank!

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

